

Please Participate in Research on Hackers (5 minute survey) - dzhiurgis
http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~js7e11/hackers

======
Ensorceled
This is NOT a 5 minute survey. This survey pretty much defines hackers as
crackers, fundamentally missing the point and the original definition. Avoid.

Also, the questions are very poorly worded and are sometimes impossible to
answer because it assumes I'm doing something that I'm not. For instance:

"Have you been financially compensated in any way for participating in this
project?" WTF project are you talking about here? The hypothetical project
that I might work on even though it doesn't help me or my friends?

~~~
dzhiurgis
I am terribly sorry for the bugs, which are caused by the coding on the
University side :(

As for the question regarding the compensation, the survey attempts to find
out whether you (would) do it for money or just for the sake of programming.

~~~
Ensorceled
It should say that then:

"Would you participate in such a project for free or would you require some
kind of reward."

The biggest problem is the perpetration of the myth that hacking is
"penetrating security systems". A hack is a "quick but brilliant" solution to
a problem. Hackers were people that could do this over and over again.

------
mankyd
As I tried to take this survey, my answers would randomly change or blank out.
Also, this test assumes that hacking is what people do when they break into
systems.

~~~
dylanpyle
Yup. Despite the "Definition of a hacker" question with sensible answer
choices, all further questions assumed that the only answer was "a computer
criminal".

~~~
anonymoushn
I also got this result without answering "Definition of a hacker" in a way
that would indicate this.

------
lutusp
The author fails to define "hacker", a word with multiple meanings, so what's
the point? He should at least clearly define his target audience.

